# My little diva



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just snapped these real quick today, thought I would share


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is a beautiful girl! Thank you for the picture.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Stunning. 
How old are both of the girls, Kay?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

pupluv168 said:


> She is a beautiful girl! Thank you for the picture.


Thank You Ashley XX



jesuschick said:


> Stunning.
> How old are both of the girls, Kay?


Karen, Thank You XX 
Zoey was 4 in Feb and Chloe will be 6 months on Aug 10th


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, she's so adorable, Kay!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

*Deep sigh* What a beauty!!!! <3


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

She is precious!!


----------



## KathyPlaskow (Jul 25, 2012)

Now that is diva. Look at her "necklace". One adorable chi


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

So precious! How much does she weigh? She is such an adorable little girl!


----------



## BenjaminsGrandmommy (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

She is so lovely Kay. :love2: I'm so happy for you. She's growing up quickly, almost 6 months, feels like it was only yesterday...


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Aaawww she has that total diva look down.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

svdreamer said:


> Oh, she's so adorable, Kay!


Thank you Pam <3



LostLakeLua said:


> *Deep sigh* What a beauty!!!! <3


Thank you Kat



Missygal said:


> She is precious!!


Missy, I think so LOL


KathyPlaskow said:


> Now that is diva. Look at her "necklace". One adorable chi


Kathy, yes quite the diva. Thank You



BlueJax said:


> So precious! How much does she weigh? She is such an adorable little girl!


Tank you Jacqueline. I think she weighs around 2.5lbs now. I need to take her in. 



BenjaminsGrandmommy said:


> Oh, she is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank You Aelita, Hope you are enjoying your Grandfurkids 



~LS~ said:


> She is so lovely Kay. :love2: I'm so happy for you. She's growing up quickly, almost 6 months, feels like it was only yesterday...


Yes she is growing up so fast. I can't beleive Zoey is 4 already



KritterMom said:


> Aaawww she has that total diva look down.


Thank You Ginger, she does have the diva look in these photos LOL


----------



## TessArooo (Jul 27, 2012)

*"Exquisite"*



KayC said:


> I just snapped these real quick today, thought I would share


*She is absolutely beautiful! And I'm lovin' the collar all day long! Just gorgeous!! <3*


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

These pictures are so beautiful,it belongs on greeting cards!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Aaaaww... very pretty!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Amazingly gorgeous girl, and superb photographs as usual.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww she's a "heart melter" for sure!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

your two are so beautiful. They are two of the prettiest chi's I've ever seen.


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

She is just too precious!


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

She is just beautiful!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She's really tiny Kay! We have that bone and it's super small so I can tell she's itty bitty! Awwwwww so sweet. How does Zoey like being a big sister?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

TessArooo said:


> *She is absolutely beautiful! And I'm lovin' the collar all day long! Just gorgeous!! <3*


Awww Thanks Tess, the collar came from Designs For Dinky Dogs. Zoey has to share it with Chloe now LOL


missydawn said:


> These pictures are so beautiful,it belongs on greeting cards!


Thank you Sheila, You know I just love your whole group. 



hershey109 said:


> Aaaaww... very pretty!!


Georgia, Thank you. I just live little Hershey and Nilla. 



AussieLass said:


> Amazingly gorgeous girl, and superb photographs as usual.


Thank you Dee, I took those with my "cheap" camera LOL. You really have me feeling guilty everytime I change a pee pad now, but it's a good thing. I think I am going to have to go green and switch to washable ones. 



pam6400 said:


> Awwww she's a "heart melter" for sure!


Pam Thank you so much, You know I am a fan ;-)



teetee said:


> your two are so beautiful. They are two of the prettiest chi's I've ever seen.


Thank you Tiffany, we have so so many adorable chis on the board. That was very sweet. 



Piku said:


> She is just too precious!


Thank you and Welcome again to CP. Your little Taco is just adorable. 



ChiMama5 said:


> She is just beautiful!!


Thank You Kim t6hat was very sweet. 



Brodysmom said:


> She's really tiny Kay! We have that bone and it's super small so I can tell she's itty bitty! Awwwwww so sweet. How does Zoey like being a big sister?


Thank you Tracy, I don't know how much she weighs I haven't had her to the vet lately but we need to go soon. It seems Zoey was a bit bigger then her at 6 month's. Zoey loves her and they play and chase each other round and round but Zoey has taken a liking to all her old chewies that she hasn't touched for 4 years. All of sudden they are all "hers" and she dosen't want to share them. They are so entertaining together. They don't sleep together yet but will lay and clean each others face, it is pretty sweet. I think Zoey seems pretty happy to have her around.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Kay, both your girls are so beautiful. And I love your new siggy.

Regina


----------



## Bentley J (Jun 26, 2012)

How adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Chloe is just gorgeous! Well, they both are, but I hadn't seen Chloe before....shows you what can happen when I'm not on the board for a while lol! And you're an admin now too???? Jeez, I need to not be gone so long, I can't keep up with all the changes! 

Congrats on your admin status, and your adorable new pup!  Glad Zoe isn't giving you a hard time about her new sister. Oh, and what about your big dog? Didn't you have a pibble?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

awww gorgeous , love seeing pics of your girls


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

She is adorable!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I haven't seen a picture of Chloe (or Zoe for that matter) in a long time! Lovely, just lovely! They are both so pretty. You are a lucky mom!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

She is adorable!


----------



## moodle (Jul 3, 2011)

Oooh I love her necklace! Such a little princess!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

She looks so natural posing.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww........Congratulations on Chloe! She is beautiful and very cute - and a supermodel too. Both your girls are stunning. We're so jealous for you.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

ohh she is Adorable!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Such a cutie pie! x


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I love little princess Chloe!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Kay, I don't know how I missed this pic, but I'm going to have to borrow Karen's word--stunning! Those photos look professional. That collar on Chloe is... I just don't have words. She is just stunning!! I am also going to add Dee made me feel guilty as well about the pee pad thing. Drats! I hate it when I haven't even thought about something, and now I can't be blissfully ignorant anymore.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww she is a cutie pie!!


----------

